# Dbol-help a noob understand



## Conceal30 (Feb 8, 2015)

with Dbol having an active life of ~ 8hours is it necessary to dose 3 times a day? Or is it not necessary to maintain steady blood levels of Dbol and just use it pre work out???


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 8, 2015)

Are you using oils as well? If so dose it all pre-workout.  Dbol only cycle is not recommended IMO.


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 8, 2015)

oh no, not Dbol only. not for me either.... but yeah my bro is running test cyp @ 600mg mg/wk


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 8, 2015)

All pre. I used RC'S and 75 mgs for 4 weeks then 150 next 4 weeks blew me away.


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 8, 2015)

so all 75mg pre workout then....like an hour beofre? hes asking me and i dont know


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah. I would wash mine down with my pre-workout.  Also start with the 75 and in a few weeks slowly move up. I probably should not have advised that big of a jump.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 8, 2015)

I like to take mine in two doses. I'm running 40mg a day 20 in the morning 20 before work out. I like to think the morning dose helps with food digestion and to keep an anabolic state throughout the day. Then the other 20, 15 min before my work out, with my pre-work out drink. Personally gives me a boost to kill the weights. But if your only doing dbol, that's it I would spreed that shit through out the hole day to keep blood levels even. That's my mofuckin 2cents.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 8, 2015)

75mg dbol.  Holy shnikeys!!!


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 8, 2015)

yeah, 75 sounds like a lot. my bro is only doing 45mg a day. he was asking questions i didnt have the answers to, but i knew where to get them


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 8, 2015)

I got some of RC'S first out dbol maybe it was low at the time. I really didn't see much on 50 but when I hit 75 fuckin lift off


----------



## SoCalSwole (Feb 8, 2015)

If I did 70 mg's of the shit i got right now. I would be in trouble. 30mg's pre work out and sometimes the pump is so painful it feels like my skin is going to tear. That shit must be way under dosed


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 8, 2015)

They reformulated at the first of the year


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 8, 2015)

75mg is over board in my opinion. At 40mg I'm feeling it just right. I like to abuse dbol because I'm an asshole to my liver. Make sure you take some liver supplements that probable do nothing haha.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Feb 8, 2015)

Liver supps like IronMag's Advanced Cycle Support and UDCA (from IronMagLabs) will definitely help and have solid science behind the ingredients -- most of them anyway, not sure all the ACS stuff is proven but some of it is for sure, such as NAC.

I like 50mg/day dbol.  75 might be amazing but I fear for my liver.  Be sure to get bloods a few weeks into it so you can see if you're just mildly stressing things or really hurting yourself, and adjust dose to taste.


----------



## anabolic4life (Feb 8, 2015)

I've done both splitting and all at once dbol cycles and I feel that taking the dbol all at once worked best for me, I've never taken more that 50mg, if I did then my workouts would only be about 3 sets, because the pumps are awesome at 50, and I have a tough time with the pumps at 50mg, so I have to take more time between sets,
Uberjedi, absolutely no disrespect to you or the company you got your dbol from, but your either the biggest mfucker ever, (I know nobody who can nor would want to take that much)or your gear was dosed incorrectly, 150mg dbol is insane, hope your liver good bro.
my 2cents, if you got legit dbol 50mg should be enough, but do as you please.


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 8, 2015)

im 100% its legit, its Paxton Dbol. 45 mg a day might even prove to be to much for him.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 8, 2015)

I am also taking paxton dbols, they are my fav. Been taking them for I think A little over 2 weeks now. Started feeling them A week in. I LOVE DBOL!! All at once before a work out sounds nice.


----------



## SFW (Feb 9, 2015)

I love dbol but 70? you better be fucking prison swoll after that cycle or a mass negging is in order.


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't know what my fingers were thinking with the 150mgs. And the 75 mgs did feel amazing. I gained about 25 lbs on that cycle.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Feb 9, 2015)

The problem with taking all the dbol at once during the day is that it's much tougher on your liver, which can generally handle smaller quantities of toxins over time but sudden large doses can overwhelm it.  Toxic byproducts build up quickly and can cause permanent damage.  

An example is Tylenol -- take a gram a day for 20 days (or indefinitely) and your liver won't bat an eyelash, but take 20g in one day and you've got acute liver failure and certain death if not dealt with asap in the ER (and even then you may still need a new liver... good luck with the waiting list).  Alcohol is another obvious example.  

Just keep that in mind when taking hepatoxic drugs like dbol.  You can still get the cumulative effect of the steroid over your 4-5 wk regimen even if you break up your doses throughout the day and pass on the pre-workout rush effect.  Whatever you do, get bloodwork and monitor liver-related markers.


----------



## ldog (Feb 9, 2015)

I use Dbol as a supplement and run it a 5mg pre workout and 5mg after.....works for me. DBOL is dosed way too high these days...my 2 cents.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2015)

ldog said:


> I use Dbol as a supplement and run it a 5mg pre workout and 5mg after.....works for me. DBOL is dosed way too high these days...my 2 cents.



Nice! How long will you run that protocol for?


----------



## ldog (Feb 10, 2015)

Captn,

I usually run it for months non stop. Sometimes, I take weekends off. As long as my bloodwork looks good, I'm all in.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 10, 2015)

I take no more than 10mg Paxton preworkout 



Www.facebook.com/kbrownfitness


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2015)

ldog said:


> Captn,
> 
> I usually run it for months non stop. Sometimes, I take weekends off. As long as my bloodwork looks good, I'm all in.



If heard of this protocol - dbol isn't particularly harsh so makes sense


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2015)

You know.. I hope some of the new guys reading these posts notice that some take 50mg from 1 lab and feel nothing.. Others take 30mgs/day and can't stand the pumps... 

Know your source!!  Just because on your last blast you were taking 75mg/day.. Doesn't mean if you switch sources, that you should automatically start out by taking 75mg/day. Start low and work your way up every time when you switch to an unfamiliar source.


----------



## ldog (Feb 11, 2015)

Your right on bro. Low is better if you get the results.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Feb 11, 2015)

BadGas said:


> You know.. I hope some of the new guys reading these posts notice that some take 50mg from 1 lab and feel nothing.. Others take 30mgs/day and can't stand the pumps...
> 
> Know your source!!  Just because on your last blast you were taking 75mg/day.. Doesn't mean if you switch sources, that you should automatically start out by taking 75mg/day. Start low and work your way up every time when you switch to an unfamiliar source.



Amen!! Preaching the truth right here.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2015)

ldog said:


> Your right on bro. Low is better if you get the results.





SoCalSwole said:


> Amen!! Preaching the truth right here.



Thanks bro's. To be honest, I make this point more frequently when the topic is Anavar.. 

It's fucked up when someone resorts to under-dosing DBol.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Feb 12, 2015)

BadGas said:


> Thanks bro's. To be honest, I make this point more frequently when the topic is Anavar..
> 
> It's fucked up when someone resorts to under-dosing DBol.



Which is scary considering how many women take Var


----------



## ldog (Feb 12, 2015)

Bros

Im seeing a huge trend in ladies taking Var. Go to any LA Fitness and look around.


----------



## Greedy (Feb 23, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> 75mg dbol.  Holy shnikeys!!!


LOL. I said the same... really thats excessive amount.


----------



## BigBobby (Feb 24, 2015)

I like it pre-workout with my pre-workout juice.  Oh I'm gettin tingly thinking about it. 40mg is the sweet spot for me


----------



## Tre (Mar 7, 2015)

I like splitting the doses up for sure. I've gotten way better results that way for sure. I kept it in my system all day. 150mg mlg dbol ed was my thing, blue hearts I only needed 50-60mg ed for great results. More dbol= more moonface and greasy acne. But I swear if you can split it up so its in your blood 24/7 you will feel pumped 24/7 if its good dbol. I Loved the feeling but not how fat it makes me look lmao. And I naturally have low bf% year round.

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## dwnshft (May 11, 2015)

I do 50mg a day, only on workout days, 45 min pre workout, with a newb 50mg a day should be more than enough.


----------

